# Security Alert on Login



## ShopShoe (Aug 28, 2015)

For the last three days on logging in here I get a security alert regarding 
"ads.p.veruta.com"

I cancel the alert and continue. I scanned my computer after the first instance and don't seem to have any bad stuff on my machine.

I am guessing this might have something to do with advertising here.

Can anyone enlighten me as to whether this might be something to be concerned about?

--ShopShoe


----------



## Gordon (Aug 28, 2015)

I have not seen that but I have AdBlocker Plus installed so I do not see the ads. Where the ads are supposed to appear I get a message "Enable Ads Please"


----------

